

Ask HN: Anyone else get these from their clients? - cubicle67

Just got an email from my client:<p>"Just to make sure you don't get too relaxed, I have had yet another brainwave re [app name]"<p>...<p>"From my  simple understanding of programming I thought it shouldn't be too difficult."<p>I've no additional comment to make...
======
cubicle67
I'm still learning to say no. Here's the reply I just sent:

> From my simple understanding of programming I thought it shouldn't be too
> difficult.

It's not difficult, but it does take time. I think it's a good idea, but I
would rather concentrate on getting the core of the programme done initially.
I think once we have all the core functionality done and working well (and
correctly, of course) we can then look at the available budget and think about
where best to spend it.

------
kaens
Yes.

I currently am working on a web-app using cherrypy for my client, who has some
small knowledge of PHP.

He's a great guy, and I love working with him; however, he likes to make
suggestions, normally involving some way he could implement something in PHP
to help out, and the suggestions invariably would add a lot of unnecessary
complexity when a simpler solution is already available.

Not that his ideas are bad; they're almost always _good_ ideas on a high
level, but just really bad fits as far as implementation details go - normally
of the "Yes, we can just kinda glue all this different stuff together" type,
which is fine sometimes, but since we're using python there tends to be
readily available solutions that don't involve all the overhead of gluing
stuff together.

------
tokenadult
Are you asking if anyone else gets feature requests? Sure. And I'm not a
programmer, but I get them all the time. A client isn't a client until the
client starts coming up with "By the way, could you . . . ?"

~~~
cubicle67
I guess I was more looking for stories. Always nice to read about someone
else's problems.

Edit: Also interested in how people handle this. I'm not so good at saying no
as I love the challenge and the extra work. I'm getting better though.

